# سبعة أخطاء يرتكبها مستخدمو الكمبيوتر عبر الإنترنت



## قلم حر (20 أغسطس 2008)

2200 (GMT+04:00) - 20/08/08
*سبعة أخطاء يرتكبها مستخدمو الكمبيوتر عبر الإنترنت*​ 







أهم سبعة أخطاء عامة قد يرتكبها مستخدمو الكمبيوتر عبر الإنترنت
----------------------------------------------------​ 






*(CNN) -- يعرف مستخدمو الكمبيوتر أن عليهم تفادي الكشف عن أرقام بطاقات الاعتماد والائتمان المصرفية عبر الإنترنت، وكذلك عدم الاستجابة والرد على أي من رسائل البريد الإلكتروني النيجيرية التي تطلب المساعدة بتحويل أرصدة بنكية مشبوهة.*
غير أن العديد من الناس مازالوا يرتكبون الأخطاء التي تعرض أمن كمبيوتراتهم للخطر أو تجتذب لصوص الإنترنت "الهكرة."
يقول المحرر التقني في مجلة "كونسيومر ريبورتس"، جيف فوكس إن مستخدم الكمبيوتر لا يمكنه أن يكون آمناً تماماً من خلال شبكة الإنترنت، وأن الناس ما زالوا بحاجة إلى مزيد من التعليم والمعرفة.
وحدد فوكس سبعة أخطاء أو عثرات يرتكبها مستخدمو الكمبيوتر عندما يستخدمون الإنترنت، وتجعلهم عرضة للاختراق بواسطة الفيروسات والهاكرز.
*وفيما الأخطاء والعثرات السبع*:
1- *الاعتقاد بأن برامج الحماية توفر لك الحماية المطلوبة*: يعتقد الناس عموماً أن مجرد وجود برامج حماية على الكمبيوتر توفر الأمان لهم إلى الأبد، غير أنه ينسون أن العديد من الفيروسات يتم تطويرها بصورة شبه يومية، ولذلك يجب تفعيل برامج الحماية بصورة ملائمة، وكذلك تحديثها باستمرار درءاً للأخطار.
2- *الاتصال بموقع آخر عبر وصلة في البريد الإلكتروني*: باختصار.. لا تفعلوا ذلك.. إذا وردكم بريد إلكتروني يطلب منكم تحديث معلوماتكم الشخصية أو المالية، فهناك فرصة بأن تكون خدعة لتفريع حساباتكم المصرفية، فمثل هذه الوصلات قد تؤدي إلى سرقة أرقام حساباتكم وكلمات السر وغيرها من المعلومات المهمة والحساسة.
3- *استخدام كلمة سر واحدة لكل حساباتكم المباشرة عبر الإنترنت*: لا أحد يرغب في أن يحفظ عن ظهر قلب العشرات من الكلمات السرية، ولكن استخدام كلمة سر واحدة، وأن تكون سهلة، يمكن أن تشكل خطراً قاتلاً ومهلكاً. فبعض سارقي "الفضاء الإلكتروني" يتصيدونكم بواسطة برامج لفك الشفرات.
4- *تحميل برامج مجانية من الإنترنت*: وهنا نحن لا نطلب منكم عدم القيام بذلك، وإنما أن يكون التحميل من مواقع تعرفون أنها آمنة، ذلك أن بعض البرامج المجانية قد تحتوي على برامج تجسس، وربما برامج قد تلتقط كل ما تقومون بطباعته عبر لوحة المفاتيح.
5- *أجهزة الماكنتوش غير محصنة بالضرورة*: يمكن القول إن أجهزة "أبل ماكنتوش" أقل عرضة للاختراق نظراً لأن معظم الفيروسات تنتشر عبر أجهزة الكمبيوتر الشخصية PCs، لكن أجهزة "أبل" ليست آمنة أو محصنة بالضرورة، فهناك العديد من الفيروسات المختصة بهذه الأجهزة.





6- *الضغط على إعلانات تقول إن أجهزتكم الشخصية غير آمنة*: من السهل الضغط على إعلان عبر الإنترنت عن طريق الخطأ، ويقودكم بالتالي إلى موقع تجسسي أو يحتوي على برامج تجسس يتم تحملها في كمبيوتراتكم، فقد أظهرت دراسة نشرت مؤخراً أن حوالي 32 في المائة من متصفحي الإنترنت يرتكبون مثل هذا الخطأ.
7- *التسوق عبر الإنترنت مثلما تفعلون في عملية التسوق الاعتيادية*: في الإنترنت، لا يمكنك أن تكون متأكداً تماماً مع من تتعامل، فعندما تقوم بإدخال معلومات تتعلق بعنوانك ورقم بطاقة الاعتماد خاصتك، عليك أن تتأكد من أن عنوان الموقع يحتوي على https، التي توفر حماية أكبر من http لوحدها من دون s.


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سبعة أخطاء يرتكبها مستخدمو الكمبيوتر عبر الإنترنت*

*أشكرك أخى على موضوعك المهم جداً*
*ربنا يحفظنا*​


----------



## sameh7610 (21 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى ليك يا باشا

معلومات مفيدة فعلا


----------



## قلم حر (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: سبعة أخطاء يرتكبها مستخدمو الكمبيوتر عبر الإنترنت*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *أشكرك أخى على موضوعك المهم جداً*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يحفظنا*​


 شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (21 أغسطس 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> ميرسى ليك يا باشا
> 
> معلومات مفيدة فعلا


 شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سبعة أخطاء يرتكبها مستخدمو الكمبيوتر عبر الإنترنت*

*اه ده من فترة واحد فى المنتدى نزل برنامج وكله دخل وكتب الايمل والباسورد واتسرق
بجد فعلا موضوع اكثر من رائع يستحق التثبيت لتفادى هذه الاخطاء
شكرا قلم حر*


----------



## yerigagarin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا يا قلم حر
علي النصائح الغاليه
بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## قلم حر (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: سبعة أخطاء يرتكبها مستخدمو الكمبيوتر عبر الإنترنت*



جيلان قال:


> *اه ده من فترة واحد فى المنتدى نزل برنامج وكله دخل وكتب الايمل والباسورد واتسرق*
> *بجد فعلا موضوع اكثر من رائع يستحق التثبيت لتفادى هذه الاخطاء*
> *شكرا قلم حر*


بجد !!
غلطه كبيره !
ربنا يبعد الحراميه عننا .
شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (21 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *شكرا يا قلم حر*
> 
> *علي النصائح الغاليه*
> *بارك الله فيك*​


 شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## ارووجة (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سبعة أخطاء يرتكبها مستخدمو الكمبيوتر عبر الإنترنت*

شكرا عالموضوووع اخي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2008)

*مووضوع مهم وتوعيه جميله يا قلم ربنا يستررررر على كل ولاده .. ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعبك .​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> 2200 (gmt+04:00) - 20/08/08
> *سبعة أخطاء يرتكبها مستخدمو الكمبيوتر عبر الإنترنت*​
> 
> 
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااا
قلم حر معلومات قوية
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: سبعة أخطاء يرتكبها مستخدمو الكمبيوتر عبر الإنترنت*



ارووجة قال:


> شكرا عالموضوووع اخي
> ربنا يباركك


 و أنا يقول القسم منور ليه !!!
أهلا و سهلا , نورتي أختي .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *مووضوع مهم وتوعيه جميله يا قلم ربنا يستررررر على كل ولاده .. ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعبك .​*


شكرا لمرورك يا ( ست الكل ) .

ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااا
> 
> قلم حر معلومات قوية
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​


شكرا لمرورك أخي .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## sara A (22 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل
شكرا ليك


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2008)

sara a قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا ليك


 شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## dodi lover (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: سبعة أخطاء يرتكبها مستخدمو الكمبيوتر عبر الإنترنت*

ميرسى يا قلم على الموضوع الجميل

والنصائح الغالية​


----------



## totty (23 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع ومعلومات مهمه جدا 

ربنا يستر 

ميرسى للتنبيه  يا قلم حر

ربنا يعووووضك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سبعة أخطاء يرتكبها مستخدمو الكمبيوتر عبر الإنترنت*

شكرا قلم حر على التنبيه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## المشتاقةللجنة (24 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## قلم حر (26 أغسطس 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يا قلم على الموضوع الجميل​
> 
> 
> والنصائح الغالية


 



totty قال:


> *موضوع ومعلومات مهمه جدا *
> 
> *ربنا يستر *​
> *ميرسى للتنبيه يا قلم حر*​
> *ربنا يعووووضك*​


 



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا قلم حر على التنبيه
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



​


المشتاقةللجنة قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا*​



شكرا لمروركم و تشجيعكم .
​


----------

